# Designing a Hoverbike



## to_the_sky (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post here, and I'm hoping to get some information for a project I'm working on.

I'm in my senior year of a Mechanical Engineering program working on my Capstone Design Project. My group and I have chosen to design a prototype Hoverbike, to get an idea of what i mean, look here: http://www.hover-bike.com/.

We obviously don't intend to copy his bike, and have our own unique design with several differences. The reason I'm posting here is because I'd like this bike to be powered by electric motors. We've done preliminary calculations, and have determined that we need a minimum of 120 hp split between the two props to achieve lift. Most of what I've found that would work for what we need are the hub motors used in many electric vehicles, which is what has brought me here . So far, however, I havnt been able to find anything cost-effective. Our budget is rather small, under $10,000.

Were currently designing our prototype to use an ICE, but want to have a secondary optimal design which is based around an electric motor. So without getting into too much detail, I'd like to hear some of your opinions on the type of motor you think would be best (1-phase, 3-phase, or DC). And also information on the power electronics that would be required to run the motor (where to find them, brands, etc). One of the nice things about electric motors is that we can have the two propellers run at independent speeds, so we would need a VFD to accomplish that with an AC motor. Anyway, I could keep going, so I'll wait and see what I get for responses before saying anything else.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Do a search for electric airplane motors.


----------



## to_the_sky (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the response,

I've done searches in that regard, and 95% of what comes up is for model airplanes, nothing anywhere near the power requirements we have. And to be sure, I did go and search it again just now, with no luck. What I have found in the past is these two companies, which produce electric hub motors:

http://www.yasamotors.com/
http://www.thingap.com/

They both produce motors capable of meeting our demands, in fact they far exceed our demands. They are, however, quite costly. I've done many searches, varying keywords and everything, and find myself frustrated over and over again. What I'm beginning to think is that it might be better for me if i were to design a unique electric motor specifically for our craft. however, this might be somewhat beyond an undergrad capstone course.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://yuneeccouk.site.securepod.com/PowerMotor.html


----------



## to_the_sky (Dec 3, 2012)

Now that's what I was looking for. I did go to that website, but I saw the first page, and didnt even notice the power systems section. I saw the 2 models of the planes and just assumed they sold electric planes, not electric systems as well. It's pretty neat that they provide the whole package.

I would have to assume that those are pretty costly, they seem top of the line. I sent them an e-mail tonight, and I'll probably give them a call tomorrow and see if I can get some pricing.

I'm surprised to see that for everything, the weight comes out to only about 190 lbs for the 54 hp motor, 80 of which will be part of the propeller, and therefore will counter a good portion of the thrust loading. Overall it will probably weigh close to as much as an ICE with a fuel tank.

Thanks for the help, I don't think I would have ever found that company myself.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

to_the_sky said:


> I'm surprised to see that for everything, the weight comes out to only about 190 lbs for the 54 hp motor, 80 of which will be part of the propeller, and therefore will counter a good portion of the thrust loading.


FWIW: wood or composite prop is about 1/2 that. Went with a wood prop for a test on my 1950 Piper Pacer and had to ad lead chunks forward due to aft CG change


----------



## to_the_sky (Dec 3, 2012)

i was talking about the motor as part of the propeller. Each weighs 44 lbs or something like that, so about 80 or 90 lbs would be the total weight of both props including the electric motor. We are planning on using either a wood or composite for the prop like you mentioned as well.


----------

